# First videoclip



## PulienJier (Dec 5, 2014)

Hey, folks! I haven't been around a lot lately.
This is partly due to a lot of things like work, issues and taking care of my band (these things need a lot of attention, I should've got a dog instead)
What have you been up to you might ask (or don't really care, which is fine)?

Well, my dear folks, I have been organising the launch of our forthcoming EP and the recording of our Videoclip.
Funny story: we produced the clip with a HUGE 50$ budget (Beer, chips, poutine, and Pizza) so we had to figure out how to do the rest fo free, which was not that hard, considering that the video consists of us playing in our jam pad.

Here is the clip. Hope you enjoy.






And if you ever happen to like it and want to come and see us play, we'll be launching our EP at Le Quai Des Brumes on the 19th of November with Autruche.

https://www.facebook.com/events/599007686904455/


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I love the vocals!! Very strong. The tempo of the song was a little too slow for me but hey that's just me. I like my music totally amped and really energetic!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Very effective good job...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't like how the snare trumps the lead @ 1:40 ish .... it caught my ear right away and mad me not listen to the lead


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Good stuff!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Very creative! It goes very well with the very well produced song! It is obvious that you put a lot of effort on this.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Really enjoyed everything about it!

The filming/camera work was impressive to me...easy to watch and captured a cool vibe, IMO

All the best for a successful EP launch.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I liked it, unique and interesting, a nice vibe to it.


----------



## PulienJier (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you guys! 
I didn't see your beautiful comments until now (I did not spend time on my computer since I bought Fallout 4).



shoretyus said:


> Don't like how the snare trumps the lead @ 1:40 ish .... it caught my ear right away and mad me not listen to the lead


Didn't notice it until now! But you are totally true. We'll be more careful for the next EP (or LP if we can get some subventions).

The singer and I used to be professional photographers so we have a lot of experience in the "visual" domain. It helped to keep the cost low and the quality high.

I love you guys! A lot! And I'll now go kill some more Feral Ghouls and Super Mutants (and, of course, play some guitar).

P.S: The launch went amazingly well! The support band did an amazing job at warming up the place and we blew people's eardrum and minds away! I jumped in the crowd and went batshit crazy during a chaotic solo, we threw old broken iPods containing our EP in the crowd, we had a violin and a theremin player, people told us that the Quai des Brumes didn't see such an energetic show for a long time! And a blogger wrote an amazing article on us.

P.P.S: Here's the full EP if you guys want to listen to it.
https://wetheislandbirds.bandcamp.com/releases


----------

